# Dry erase vinyl?



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Im looking for some Dry erase vinyl I want to do something were pepole can write on it and it erases in the wash..? or with water? any ideas?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not exactly what you are wanting, but close.

Chalkboard Plastisol


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

yes very close...


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

what i am looking for is this MARKERTEES Custom RE-writable t-shirts


----------



## BloodBoughtChad (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is a link to some Avery Dry/Erase vinyl.
AVERY Dry Erase


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

well im looking for shirt vinyl like this...


----------

